# Seated Fat



## bigwideland (Oct 31, 2005)

I love this picture, you can see the roundress of my legs, rolls of fat on my hips combined with the belly give a nice rounded look, don't you think, enjoy, ps the colour is not real it is just me have a play with the image.

BWL. 

View attachment image0005.jpg


----------



## Nikki (Nov 1, 2005)

Awesomeness....


----------



## It's Just Me (Nov 1, 2005)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: Very, very nice.


----------



## bellyboy (Nov 1, 2005)

If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## missaf (Nov 1, 2005)

BWL, that's an awesome picture! Thanks for sharing your portraits!


----------



## JaidenSinead (Nov 1, 2005)

What a hot handsome man we have here!


----------



## Geepy (Nov 1, 2005)

This pic really captures your soft doughboy appeal. Great job!


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 1, 2005)

hmmmmm wow, great! I'm actually drooling right now...


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 1, 2005)

Mmmm sexy


----------



## Goreki (Nov 2, 2005)

wow.... am i glad i'm sitting down...


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm going to have to go view this on a different monitor. It's so dark on mine, I can't see you at all.  

From all the comments, it must be magnificent! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Fat Ol' Maestro (Nov 2, 2005)

Jeannie said:


> I'm going to have to go view this on a different monitor. It's so dark on mine, I can't see you at all.



I did a little twaeking in Paint Shop Pro, for Jeannie's benefit. 

View attachment image0005.jpg


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 2, 2005)

bellyboy said:


> If you don't mind me asking.


No,

I am 5 foot 10 inches, my last weight last week was 177 kg or 391 lbs.


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 2, 2005)

Nikki said:


> Awesomeness....



Gee, thanks, I am happy you enjoyed it.


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 2, 2005)

It's Just Me said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again: Very, very nice.



I have to say that you supportive comments, make we want to eat and grow so that I can give you more to look at next time, thanks.


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 2, 2005)

missaf said:


> BWL, that's an awesome picture! Thanks for sharing your portraits!



It is my pleasure, but thanks for the AWESOME, you FFA's are stuff from heaven for a big guy like me.

LOL

BWL


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 2, 2005)

JaidenSinead said:


> What a hot handsome man we have here!



Well, blush, and gives shy look, well okay I am hot then if you say so. :wubu: 

Also the pic in you bio, what is that to small to tell, i can see a round tummy and legs and vines? Send we a bigger image please and its story if it has one.


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 2, 2005)

Blondeegrldd said:


> Mmmm sexy



Glad you find me sexy, you look like a nice young FFA, darn but so far away, if I can not get a nice Melbourne FFA, I should move to America.


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 2, 2005)

> if I can not get a nice Melbourne FFA, I should move to America.



Yes you should!!  

Thank you for the help with the photo MAK! :kiss2: 

*BWL*, you are just too sexy for words! It is such a pleasure to have you here! :smitten:


----------



## Zackariah (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow... you're gonna give me belly envy, dude


----------



## It's Just Me (Nov 3, 2005)

bigwideland said:


> I have to say that you supportive comments, make we want to eat and grow so that I can give you more to look at next time, thanks.



Thanks? Thank _*you.*_ (And I still stand by my "very, very, nice" comment)


----------



## JaidenSinead (Nov 3, 2005)

eat and be merry, fill yourself more!


----------

